# Reese's cutest baby ever!



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Born 5am he's so darn cute!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the spots!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

he's so cute!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That's a cutie all right.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

He is! I love his color and spots!


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

Very cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! He's adorable! I love his color!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

So cute


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## cg2542 (Jul 2, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Darn Cute is RIGHT !


----------

